# URGENT - Changer transfo IPAD USA 110V



## Pooki (25 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Une amie aux USA peut m'acheter un iPad aujourd'hui seulement. Le problème est que là bas c'est des transfos de 110V. Pourrais je mettre mon transfo d'iPad 1 français (donc 220 v je présume) sur cet iPad 2 qui viendra des USA sans l'endommager ou me faudra t'l forcement passer par le transfo fourni et rajouter un adaptateur?

Merci d'avance de vos réponses.


----------



## Gwen (25 Janvier 2012)

Les transfos Apple sont les même dans le monde entier. Seul l'embout de la prise change. Donc, oui, sans aucun souci pour toi.


----------



## Pooki (25 Janvier 2012)

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse et ton aide, je valide donc l'achat.


----------

